# Circuito basico para monitorea ENTRADAS del puerto paralelo



## sokoloko (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola amigos,

Estoy realizando una controladora CNC para motores PAP y tengo el problema de que cuando intento mover dos motores de distinto eje, se vuelven locos y no van, pero probandolos por separado si funcionan.

Como solo puede ser tema del puerto, me gustaria visualizar los datos que envia el puerto a la entrada de las patillas del pic.

Se que es un circuito simple, pues con un simple transistor, una resistencia y un led.....en teoria esta, pero lo monto, y los leds se encienden y apagan pero no me llega tension a la entrada del pic.

Por cierto me da igual que se invierta la señal, pues es un clock y un sentido que yo luego puedo cambiar mecanicamente.

Gracias y saludos.




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses abreviaturas tipo chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Tienes un esquema de tu circuito para entender mejor las conexiones ?. Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

tienes la libreria paralelport.dll?

creo que era esa.

si tenes xp en tu pc, es lo qeu mas tranca, construi mis cnc y tuve varios problemas...


----------



## sokoloko (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola amigos!

Al final y tras mucho probar Alexus tenia razón, es todo por culpa de como se gestionan los puertos bajo XP.

Con W98 va de lujo y adios problemas.

Un saludo y gracias a los dos.


----------



## alexus (Jun 9, 2009)

agregale [solucionado] al titulo! para que se sepa que el problema llkego a buen puerto!

no se si es la gestion de los puertos, ya que no soy programador ni nada de eso, es un problema con las librerias!


a las ordenes!

p.d.: q soft usas para el cnc?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Moví el tema a esta sección, es más acorde a lo tratado.

Saludos


----------



## sokoloko (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok moderador, tu mandas, jeje!  

El soft usaba el cenece, pero me daba fallos, ahora usa el Jedicut. Y ningún problema.

Saludos.


----------

